# Epica unleashed tab



## Neil (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey 

Any one know where I can get the intro tab (or complete) tab to this song,



Its a pretty sweet intro


----------



## shattered (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love that one too.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 7, 2010)

That seven string ( Called a Darkstone maybe ?? ) is the coolest damned guitar I've seen in a long time. Sorry to highjack the thread.. Just sayin' ..


----------



## shattered (Jul 9, 2010)

No probs the more bumps the better
We want unleashed!


----------

